# windings 3 -> "ä" um 45° wenden?



## subzero (24. März 2002)

moin leutz...
 die font windings 3 ...hat als "ä" ein pfeil..wie drehe ich den um    GENAU 45°????????

ohne das ich mit raster fummeln muss oder so!!!





thx im vorraus..


----------



## Richie (24. März 2002)

schreib ganz normal den buchstaben dann frei transformieren und dann gibste einfach (siehe anlage) den winkel ein


----------



## Mythos007 (24. März 2002)

Chellaz s.u.b.z.e.r.o,

oder du drückst einfach "strg+t" für "transformieren"
und danach drehst du den Pfeil bei gedrückter
"shift"-Taste um 45° - das wars schon 

Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## Z-r0 (24. März 2002)

woher kriegt man windings 3 ?


----------



## eVil (24. März 2002)

ist bei windows enthalten


----------



## Mythos007 (24. März 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

und falls sie bei dir nicht automatisch dabei gewesen sein
sollte... kannst du sie dir hier noch einmal runterladen ...


----------



## Sliver (24. März 2002)

passt zwar nicht ganz hier hin aber:
gibt es irgendwo nen "großes" schriftarten archiv ?
wo man sich die meisten schriften ziehen kann...
oder kann mal jemand von euch nen schriftartenpack zum download anbieten ?

da
Sliver


----------



## Mythos007 (24. März 2002)

http://www.fontz.de
http://www.fontasy.de
http://dafont.com


----------



## Sliver (24. März 2002)

danke !


----------

